# Stocks Metals and Other Investments



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSM liked to make a big deal late on election night how the markets were down 700 pts or even more. Then I woke up to the best two days in quite a while after he was made president elect. It is interesting though its not across the board.

Tech is getting killed.
Pharma is up
Hardware (infrastructure) is up
Energy down
Metals - getting killed too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I feel that if you put your money into stock of any kind " metal, IRA , 401K , Bonds you are asking for trouble , jmho. If SHTF there all gone down the drain . I my self stock up on things that can be bartered when SHTF .


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree that stocks and bonds have some risk but I still invest, and income from my investments helps pay for my preps.

If SHTF never happens, and it may not, then those same investments will make my retirement much more comfortable,,, it's all about balance in risk management. Spend or invest your money as you wish but I've been in the market for over 30 years and have made quite a bit of money in the market.

Spending all of your money on preps and not investing for retirement is like spending all of your money on as many health insurance policies as you can in case you get cancer. It may be better to only buy one good health policy and invest the rest of that money in case you live a long healthy life.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Everything that I have invested in prepping I consider disposable income, its money that I would have spent on cigarettes, which I quit 5 years ago, we no longer hang out in the bars which is huge, we still put as much cash away as we did before. We still invest in our Roth, life insurance is paid up, God willing, we will be debt free in two more years, retirement, here I come....I surly don't consider our peps to be a waste, we rotate our food stocks, firearms and ammo won't spoil as we store it all in a controlled environment. If the shtf, well, I don't know how long we would survive, we would probably be overrun before we go hungry.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm fortunate to have enough resources that I must consider stocks and other investments. When it was clear I needed an expensive item for water I had no trouble taking from investments and spending it on equipment to make sure I had water. In many cases I'd gladly do that, but the fact is I'm not buying a bug out bunker in a silo some where or another farm. Hence I have funds that must be stored, and my mattress just doesn't feel safe and neither does cash to be honest with you. Inflation will destroy it if the thieves don't try and take it. It must be invested.


----------

